# Ideas for Fantasy Forge World models.



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I was thinking what about some of the old charactors, like nagash coming back to seek revenge. What do you guys think


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I would like to see a sigamr on his throne diarama type thing.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

yeah, a new Nagash, without the clown hat, would be pretty cool. I'd also like to see a new steam tank model. 

If you're looking at new stuff, then i'd like to see some dwarven/empire/skaven mechanical contraptions, or some new lizardmen beasts.

Forge world already has a lot of damn good models on its site, though fantasy doesn't lend it self as well to forge-world style stuff as 40k does.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd like to see a 1st generation Slaan make an appearance. 

The Stem Tank has been said.

The skaven daemon rat - effigy of the horned rat?

Empire war altar.

And definately Whfb ships . Galleons baby. Ooooh, and a kraken. And a davy jones character. And a jar of dirt.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

I could get onboard with the ships idea (pun intended)

I would like to see a mega-stega (don) for lizardmen, with an engine of the gods upgrade

A greater daemon of the horned rat for whenever the skaven get a new book

maybe some ogres in chaos armor, just cause they looks sexy

blood knights that look awesome like the ones from the interior art (behind the vargulf in a battle scene)

oh and a zombie dragon... please?


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Well I agree with people on all of the suggestions so far... (Horned Rat, Ships, Zombie Dragon and 'Jar of dirt' series especially! :wink: ).

I think a war hydra (more like the picture in the Dark Elf book) would be an awesome model to be done. A range of mounts would be nice; for those who like their army generals to have just that little extra wow factor.

One model I do think can only be done justice by Forgeworld is a treeman for the Wood Elf army, simply because they could do so much more foliage on him.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Ships would definitely be a great idea. I think Fantasy is not as easy to build a successful FW catalogue as there aren't all the fantastic vehicles for Apocalypse, that said a decent Treeman would be a great edition to the Wood Elves.

I would also like to see some interesting special characters, the new 40k Khorne Lord is a good example, there is a lot of potential for unusual special characters in Fantasy I think. Some armies are well served already, but to my mind the O&G special characters are a just a tad dull.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I always wanted to field a Dark Elf commander on a Carnosaur - like a huge, oversized Cold One using Dragon rules or something. That'd be sweet.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Syph said:


> I always wanted to field a Dark Elf commander on a Carnosaur - like a huge, oversized Cold One using Dragon rules or something. That'd be sweet.


*hides her spare one* Oh now they'd better or I'm going to have to fight Druchii... great idea though! 

You suggestion for the special characters got me thinking squeek... I think Karl Franz and Deathclaw could do with a new model; as could Thanquol and Bone Ripper! :grin:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

any more idears guys, I think what about different types of steam tanks


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

LVix said:


> *hides her spare one* Oh now they'd better or I'm going to have to fight Druchii... great idea though!
> 
> You suggestion for the special characters got me thinking squeek... I think Karl Franz and Deathclaw could do with a new model; as could Thanquol and Bone Ripper! :grin:


_Spare_ Carnosaur eh...? 

I'm going to have to dig out the couple of Dark Elf units I've got now. Ideas!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Everytime I've ordered from FW in the past five of six years I've always put on the 'what would you like to see from us' note on the order form, More fantasy figs, but specially all the missing Monster mount options that virtually every army has. 

For Example just taking the Dark Elves for second (no bias 'onest guv) they could be doing a Malekith on the Black Chariot, Hellebron on Manticore, Dreadlord on black Dragon, Dreadlord on Manticore, Dreadlord on Dark Pegasus, Dreadlord on Chariot, Supreme Sorceress on Black Dragon, Supreme Sorceress on Manticore, Supreme Sorceress on Dark Pegasus, Sorceress on Dark Pegasus, Master on Manticore, Master on Dark Pegasus, Master on Chariot and probably alterative versions of the Master as a BSB.

Just looking at that list makes you realize how much they are expecting folks to convert at the moment and thats just for the Druchii. Its not a great situation if you haven't the time, patience or ability to do so. I've just felt for a long time Warhammer is a big hole in what FW could produce.

Oh and aye Carnisaur mounted Dreadlord, hmmm sounds like a potential plan, although tbh I'm more like to nick him for the 'Dino Riders' Imperial Guard idea.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> Oh and aye Carnisaur mounted Dreadlord, hmmm sounds like a potential plan, although tbh I'm more like to nick him for the 'Dino Riders' Imperial Guard idea.



Oh pffft! *runs off to hide her Carnosaur*  Hands off or your daemon prince will end up with fairy wings!!!

Well I suppose FW have the last of the greater daemons in the works so I hope they produce more fantasy based models afterward; their range is seriously lacking.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Any other Idears, what about some historic special charactors


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I'd like to see a 1st generation Slaan make an appearance.


I do believe there are no more First Generation Slann alive today, minus Vernerable Lord Kroak, and Lord Mazdamundi ( if GW brings him back as rumors are hinting at ), and Lord Kroak really isn't alive, he's a friggin zombie. But a really well done 2nd generation Slann would be awesome along with some Lord on a Carnosaur model. The only one you can get right now is the Kroq-Gar sepcial character model if you want to put your lord on a Carnosaur. And as a Lizard player I really should know my fluff, specially since it is my only fantasy army. Sadly I can't remember all the fluff between 40k and Fantasy sometimes. :headbutt:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Beasts of Chaos have a Special Character who is dead


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

well its not forgeworld but I spoke with sophie from ultraforge miniatures about possible upcoming sculpts for vampire count use. Here is what she wrote back:



sophie said:


> Once upon a time we had a very cool zombie dragon variant planned for our Dragon, but unfortunately this is on hold while we get all those nasty demons out of the way. After we have our demons complete we will restart project zombie dragon! Actually, that giant bat idea is good too!
> 
> Sophie


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't know that well what they have, but the dragon and the war mammoth look pretty sweet.

Maybe even terrian, like Dark Elves buildings or chaos champs and the like.... even something like a temple city of the lizardman.

some of the new warriors of chaos special characters could help forgeworld, even units like the forsaken, if they done this, the new chaos war altar would look cool from FW.

i really like the treemnan idea too, they could even do a forest dragon or maybe some more lords and heros.

Ships would be sweet, choas norse longships :grin:

Maybe do a gork.... or possibly mork? 

the sigmar one sounds cool, like the art work they have for him in the warhammer fantasy art.

i reckon FW would make a really cool model of the fat goblin who rides the chariot is it?


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

grom the paunch?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Dwarven airship maybe?

:aerocyclops:


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, Druchii in Space hit the nail on the head for Dark Elf suggestions. There is an awful lot that the DE range is lacking, and plenty in serious need of updating (Manticores come to mind). 

Any sort of Malekith model would be pretty awesome, as his old sculpt is seriously dated, and if any Dark Elf could benefit from an FW model, it would be him. A new Morathi on a Pegasus would be cool, but I think the current model still holds up pretty well.

Beyond that, I'd love to see an updated Wheel of Doom for Skaven. That was one of the coolest vehicles in Fantasy, and the fact that they removed it for being too "silly" is lame.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a massive gap in the special character section of most books especially Deamons. How many of us can say that we have all the special characters available (excluding ogres who only have 2 anyway ) There is loads of potential for the smaller models ie man sized but Forge world seem to prefer making the larger sculpts so I doubt we will see a massive influx of models in the near future.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*KHOLEKKKKKKKKKK*


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll second Kholek Suneater. A Shaggoth's Shaggoth.

Maybe some Dragon Ogres that don't look like they rolled out of a bad 70s cartoon?

Manticores- For both Chaos Mortals AND Dark Elves.

Some Lizardmen stuff would be sweet- Oldblood ona Carnosaur, or some Scar-Veterans.


And on the 40K front-

Sisters of Battle Infantry. Something to spice up the rather... limited range they have right now.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

any more sweet idears, what about, those new choas war alters.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I kinda like the War Altars as something you have to improvise...
It lets you field any insane model your heart desires, more or less.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

As I have din away for a while, with my stupid computer. I am just re acting my threads, so is there any idears for new Fantasy Forge World models, what about the greater of deamons of choas, special charactors like scarbrand


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, I recon it'd be quite nice if they'd go through the special characters without models and y'know, make models for them 

As much as converting Kholek is gonna be fun, forgeworld would do a better job than lil' old me!

Also agreeing with the idea of ogres in proper chaos armour, as well as some of the more "fun" ogres in the style that GW have direct only on their site!

Green Knight - they've already got the Greater Demons btw


----------

